# Baby backs on the old Weber Kettle



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought it would be a fun challenge to see if I could keep the temp down around 225 in my Weber Kettle and smoke some BB's. I had a nice rack in the freezer from Sam's. Thawed them out & did the yellow mustard coat & just a simple rub of: Raw sugar, onion & garlic powder, & cracked black pepper. Set up the kettle with indirect heat & the minnion method. Put 1 chimney of unlit coals with hickory chunks mixed in & put 10 lit coals on top. Cut the ribs in half & put them in a rib rack with the bone side facing the heat. Smoked them for 2.5 hours, then foiled with Chef JJ's foiling sauce recipe with bbq sauce as an added ingredient. ( Thanks JJ the sauce is very good! ) Then back on the grill for the last half hour. I let the temp get up around 275 - 300 the last 1/2 hour to get a crust on the outside. They came out the way everyone here likes ribs, fall off the bone tender. They would not win any BBQ comps, but Judy loves them that way, so I guess you know what I do. Here's a photo of the grill setup:












Ribs are rubbed & ready to go on!                                                                     The fire is going good!











The thin blue is rolling!                                                                             The temp is stabilized!











Done with the foil & back on the grill!                                                                   Ready to slice!











They even have a smoke ring!                                                                           They are sooooo tender & juicy!











Add a little more of JJ's sauce & it's time for a couple of beers & some ribs! Thanks for looking! Hope you enjoyed the show!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2011)

OMG!!!

Those look perfect Al !!!!-----I'll be right down!!!

Glad to see you rinsed the bluejean lint off of them first.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

You crack me up Bear!


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 1, 2011)

Look Great Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 1, 2011)

Those Ribs look awesome! As If, you have ever had a bad run!  I'm really glad you like the FOILING JUICE...I was hoping to get some feedback on that one. Thanks...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Terry!

JJ, Thanks again for the sauce recipe, like I said I added about 1/4 cu bbq sauce to it too.

It was perfect as written, but we all have to change something, right!


----------



## gotarace (Sep 1, 2011)

The ribs look great Al..nice smoke ring from a Kettle. Just shows us that we don't need a true smoker to turn out quality Q !!!!


----------



## roller (Sep 1, 2011)

Those Ribs look GREAT Al nothing like Ribs and a beer....


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks gotarace & roller, it was a fun challenge.


----------



## woundedyak (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice work Al! I love busting the kettle out every now and then and doing what is normally done on the Primo or WSM! Some of my best eats have come off the Kettle. I too love fall off the bone ribs. I just recently learned how to make good comp ribs with the tug and dry bone. Not a fan! Again, good work


----------



## dtcunni (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks very good Al! I wouldn't trade my Weber Kettle for anything...well maybe I can think of a few things!


----------



## shooter1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks great Al! I just did the same thing last Sunday. It was a last minute thing and I didn't feel like setting up the WSM for 3 racks of BB's. Great minds think alike.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## venture (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks great Al!  I haven't done that in a long time.  Fun memories, thanks!

C'mon Bear, that blue jean stuff is for the PA folks.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## nwdave (Sep 1, 2011)

Great looking ribs.  The kettle comes through again and again.  Makes a great backup smoker.  I see you have the cast iron grill.  Me too.  Sure adds a new dimension to the grilling game.  Still toying with the idea of getting a couple of the solid pieces for it just to have.

~Dave


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice job on the ribs Al!  Glad you could "slum it" on the kettle like some of us do all the time - lol.  They can be a challenge sometimes.  btw...I love that grate system you have!

John


----------



## rbgtag (Sep 1, 2011)

They look great Al.  That is essentially what I'm doing on my grill...and I did two full racks of baby backs about a month ago and they came out awesome as well.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 1, 2011)

That's how i learned to smoke .Dad didn't show me how to smoke on a smoker till i was 16 .Yes i have a problem
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .I have 5 grills and 2 smokers .Just gave my little bro my bullet smoker.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like a winner to me Al........ Nice ribs........


----------



## daveomak (Sep 2, 2011)

Great thread Al......Back to basics, periodically, maintains the sanity....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....not sayin' you needed it........I like the pics of the minion method... great visual.......I also like how you caught that spark in mid trajectory.....did that take more than one shot to capture it on "film".....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....by the way the ribs look awesome ........Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Great looking ribs.  The kettle comes through again and again.  Makes a great backup smoker.  I see you have the cast iron grill.  Me too.  Sure adds a new dimension to the grilling game.  Still toying with the idea of getting a couple of the solid pieces for it just to have.
> 
> ~Dave




Thanks Dave,

I have one solid piece for it, and also a neat little insert for doing beer can chicken. It lowers the chicken below the grate so it fits under the cover. I guess I'll have to do a beer can chicken thread using the insert.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

By the way thanks for all the nice comments guys.

It is very much appreciated!


----------



## shortend (Sep 2, 2011)

Great lookin' ribs Al. I've done 'em on the Weber with good success, too. I've gotta ask. Where did you get your cast iron grate? I don't think I've been livin' under a rock or anything, but I have never seen those before. I assume it would fit a WSM as well. Bein' a gadget freak, that's a "grate" idea. Please, do tell!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

ShortEnd said:


> Great lookin' ribs Al. I've done 'em on the Weber with good success, too. I've gotta ask. Where did you get your cast iron grate? I don't think I've been livin' under a rock or anything, but I have never seen those before. I assume it would fit a WSM as well. Bein' a gadget freak, that's a "grate" idea. Please, do tell!


Here's the link:

http://www.cast-iron-grate.com/grates-for-weber-charcoal-grills-for-225-kettle-grills-c-9_1.html

They have a lot of cool stuff for Weber. If you get the grate make sure you get the handle to remove them when they are hot.

I also got the hot plate & the beer can chicken thingy.


----------



## porked (Sep 3, 2011)

Nothing more versatile than a Weber ketttle. Nice ribs Al, very nice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

Porked said:


> Nothing more versatile than a Weber ketttle. Nice ribs Al, very nice.




Thanks Buddy!


----------



## chef willie (Sep 3, 2011)

looks great Al...love the shot of the ribs in the pan gettin' happy in the juice....great job


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Willie!


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 3, 2011)

Ribs look awesome al!I like your cast iron grate too,nice.Did you have a problem keeping the charcoal going at that temp?Have a great labor day weekend!


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 3, 2011)

In a word...AWESOME.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

jlmacc said:


> Ribs look awesome al!I like your cast iron grate too,nice.Did you have a problem keeping the charcoal going at that temp?Have a great labor day weekend!




Thank-you! Once I got the temp stabilized it held it the whole time. The bottom vents were almost closed & the lid vent was wide open, with a little practice I think I can control it almost as easy as a WSM. You have a great weekend too!


----------



## woodchucks (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome simply Awesome way to go Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

WoodChucks said:


> Awesome simply Awesome way to go Al




Thanks Buddy!


----------



## shortend (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Al. I love my Webers. Learn how to control the temps and you can cook just about anything on 'em.  As usual, you guys are about to cost me a few more Sentavo's.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

ShortEnd said:


> Thanks Al. I love my Webers. Learn how to control the temps and you can cook just about anything on 'em.  As usual, you guys are about to cost me a few more Sentavo's.


They are fun to use & for something like ribs or chicken they are awesome.

If I'm gonna do a brisket or a pork butt then the WSM with the BBQ Guru is where I go.

Sometime when I really ambitious I may try a butt on the Kettle just to prove to myself I can do it.

The hard part for me would be staying up all night babysitting the fire.

I'm usually drinking beer or Johnny Walker when I smoking, so I guess I'd have to change to Colombian coffee.


----------



## shortend (Sep 5, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> They are fun to use & for something like ribs or chicken they are awesome.
> 
> If I'm gonna do a brisket or a pork butt then the WSM with the BBQ Guru is where I go.
> 
> ...


Beer is indeed a requisite ingredient for smoking. Ya, would have to bring up that BBQ Guru thing now, wouldn't ya. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That's on the "toys to buy" list! Cha Ching!!


----------



## tyotrain (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## africanmeat (Sep 22, 2011)

I almost missed it looks great and yummy


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 29, 2011)

how did i miss it i don't know but it looks great


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2011)

AWESOME!

This proves that you don't need a big fancy smoker to put out some Great BBQ!

This should be a WIKI on how to smoke ribs in a Weber Kettle Grill

Todd


----------



## cfarley (Sep 29, 2011)

They look delicious.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow those would be a big hit at my dinner table.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 29, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> This proves that you don't need a big fancy smoker to put out some Great BBQ!
> 
> ...




Thanks Todd!


----------



## blackened (Oct 3, 2011)

Just ordered the Craycort CI grate for my Performer, shipped today, can't wait. 

FYI, you can save a few bucks on sales tax if you order it through Amazon.. saved me $7.00


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Oct 3, 2011)

those ribs made my hungry and I just ate


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 6, 2011)

Another good job Al they look awesome..Nice ring


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 9, 2011)

Good looking ribs.  Started my own this AM for Sunday NFL.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2011)

I got mine on too, along with a gator fattie & some beans!


----------



## michael ark (Oct 10, 2011)

What's in a gator fattie besides gator?


----------



## tom c (Oct 10, 2011)

Great work It's great see what a old Weber Kettle can do.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2011)

michael ark said:


> What's in a gator fattie besides gator?




Gator in the center, with provolone, wrapped with JD hot sausage, and then the bacon weave. Next time I think I'll put some onions in with the gator because it's so lean.


----------

